
Magento 2 Shipping per Product - MeetanshiInc
https://meetanshi.com/magento-2-shipping-per-product.html
======
MeetanshiInc
Magento 2 Shipping Per Product Extension helps you adding separate Flat
Shipping Rate for Each Product on Magento 2 Stores.

